# 7/25 Presidential Address 9pm



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm not sure how the schedule tonight is going to play out but Fox has announced a repeat of MasterChef at 9 to be joined in progress. Don't know about the other networks, keep an eye out.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Like usual, this does not affect the west coast. I suspect the others will do what Fox is doing. <keeping my fingers crossed that it is good news>


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

ABC is going to bump Bachelorette and that show behind it (can't remember the name) it looks like so pad.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Actually it will affect the West Coast, just not preempt anything during the actual speech itself. Remember we're just peons out here on the left coast compared to the eastern time zone in every major tv company's eyes.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

rifleman69 said:


> Remember we're just peons out here on the left coast compared to the eastern time zone in every major tv company's eyes.


I would love to be a as you put it a "west cost peon" again. No padding on sunday nights when football, basketball, tennis, golf whatever goes over their scheduled time.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> Like usual, this does not affect the west coast. I suspect the others will do what Fox is doing. <keeping my fingers crossed that it is good news>


It could cause problems with next weeks SP's because the guide data is not updated, so the airings next week might not get picked up because it will seem like a repeat.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

ABC will resume The Bachelorette at the same point when they break for the news conference. Pad.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

CBS will start Two and a Half Men after the President and the Republican response, then "slip" the rest of the night.
Padding will be needed for all timezones except Pacific (most likely)

Will also affect Letterman and Ferguson.


phox


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Grrrrr... where is Criminal Intent on NBC?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

NBC showed an episode of a show I had never heard of "Its Worth What?". I suspect that if the show was a repeat that it will not be shown. No news from NBC yet.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> NBC showed an episode of a show I had never heard of "Its Worth What?".


It started last week (its regular scheduled time is Tuesday at 8).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> Grrrrr... where is Criminal Intent on NBC?





sieglinde said:


> NBC showed an episode of a show I had never heard of "Its Worth What?". I suspect that if the show was a repeat that it will not be shown. No news from NBC yet.


Try Saturday at 9PM


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

"It's Worth What" was incredibly stupid (I saw the first episode last week).

So, on the West Coast, we got a new Hell's Kitchen and a rerun MasterChef.

I guess that's going to screw up the ending date of the show?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I find I only watch basic cable on that night so I didn't see anything missing. Maybe The Futoncritic has the correct ending date for the show.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I would love to be a as you put it a "west cost peon" again. No padding on sunday nights when football, basketball, tennis, golf whatever goes over their scheduled time.


Don't have to wait until noon for college football and 1pm for NFL football to start on the weekends either!


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> It could cause problems with next weeks SP's because the guide data is not updated, so the airings next week might not get picked up because it will seem like a repeat.


That actually already happened to me. Fox ran a repeat of Masterchef after the address on Monday, but the guide data said it was new. Then they ran the new one last night, but my TiVo believed it already had it so it applied the 28 day rule.


----------

